# HELP....need a Heng Long Tiger Tank PART



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi guys!

I need a RX-13, 14 or a RX 18 for my 1/16th Tiger tank ....any extras floating around?

I will consider any opp or sound system you may want to unload.

Thanks....and before you say it....I know....Evil Bay...and online...but I would rather help out my Hobby Talk buddies 1st.

Troy


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

fluke said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I need a RX-13, 14 or a RX 18 for my 1/16th Tiger tank ....any extras floating around?
> 
> ...


You should go in the swap and sell wanted section.


----------



## adam777 (Nov 5, 2012)

i think that you should check it on some hobby shop. if you can't found it there then i will suggest You to go in the swap and sell wanted section.
Adam smith
[email protected]
nitrotek


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys. 

Decided to go with elmod and a Turnigy transmitter.


----------

